

Help a german hacker plan a road trip on the east coast via github - bitboxer
http://bitboxer.github.com/eastcoast/

======
bitboxer
Please help me in making my road trip on the east coast a great trip. If you
know some things I have to do, please send me an email or fork the repo!

Thanks!

